# 98 maxima no acceleration



## maxiriding12 (Aug 12, 2011)

My 1998 nissan maxima is giving me two codes p0300 random/multi cylinder misfire, and also p0134 O2 sensor circuit no activity bank1 sen1. The car runs ok until it heats up, also has VERY VERY LOW acceleration barley can climes hills, sometimes the CEL flashes when its trying to hard and wont accelerate. I think it might be the fuel injectors but unsure? Have replaced knock sensor also replaced coils 1,3, and all spark plugs. Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you for your time.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Keep driving it with the CEL flashing and you'll also end up buying a couple of new catalytic converters after you melt them down, but that's probably already happened.
Not sure, but I think this is one of those models with crank position sensor issues...which, if you've got a bad CPS, you'll get misfires, and if you've got misfires, you've got raw gas going out the exhaust, and if you've got raw gas going out the exhaust, the O2 sensor would likely "stick rich" and act like it's not active.


----------



## blackpete (May 19, 2007)

MAF sensors definatly cause that problem.O2 sensors will not cause such a power loss.


----------

